# Which saw to recommend?



## bogydave (May 10, 2012)

A buddy ask which 20" chain saw I'd recommend.  He was looking around $700. He has "Snap On" tools & I have Craftsman & S&K  & mixed.

I quickly said " the new Husq  562XP",  $740
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/products/xp-saws/562-xp/#specifications.

Some like the MS 362, $680
http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS362.html

He was looking at the Solo 656-20  , $700.
http://www.solousa.com/store/flypage/chain_saws/656-18.html
found one on line, amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Solo-656-20-20-Inch-2-Stroke-Powered/dp/B003AOBW2S

Hadn't heard of the Solo brand before, impressive specs.  Looks nice & the lightest weight of the 3.
Hope he gets one so I can see it up close. 

I'd be happy with either. All 3 look great & are around the same price.
Pricey to me, but I'd say these are the top of the line saws out there.

Which one would  you recommend? 
I like Husq & Stihl because of more local dealers. I think the Solo may be online parts, which I guess I do that allot now anyway.


----------



## BoilerMan (May 10, 2012)

The Husq....... well I may be biased, I used to work at a Husky dealer.  Although anything made in Germany is always good so Stihl, it's a Ford/Chevy thing really.    Buy the best or die like the rest.  Haha


----------



## MasterMech (May 11, 2012)

Solo has a good rep.  Hopefully wkpoor will chime in here as he knows quite a bit more about the Solo's than I do.

I'm a Stihl guy that drools over the new 562XP and can always appreciate the "odd" saw that comes around too.  So this would be a damned hard decision for me too! 

I started out with my Craftsman tools and still work with them daily.  Hate them.  Almost every one of them has something about it that drives me up a wall.  Been slowly migrating to mostly Snap-On since.


----------



## DexterDay (May 11, 2012)

If you were set between the MS 362 or the 562 XP..... Then I say Husqvarna. My Brother in Law just bought one about a month ago.  The 362 is a damn fine saw and I love me a Good Stihl saw. But that 562 is definitely a runner! !!

I have been a Stihl man, (for about a year now) ever since I ran my 1st one.  I had 4 Husqvarna's this time last year. I know have one (455) and 3 Stihls (192-T, 036, 460). 

Sleek and Sexy looking... And runs like Mother$&%#*@!! Nothing wrong with the 362. For the little extra money, you gain an extra edge.


----------



## jeff_t (May 11, 2012)

What's the dealer choices there? Probably not a lot of Solo dealers, so I'd stick with one of the big two. The only Solo I've ever heard anything about is the 681, which is a screamer. Unfortunately not available anymore thanks to EPA.


----------



## mywaynow (May 11, 2012)

Here is the 562 for 715 at the door https://www.alamia.us/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HUS-562XP-20 .  That would be my choice after running the scaled down version of that saw, the 359.


----------



## smokinj (May 11, 2012)

460 is alot of fun with a 20.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 11, 2012)

Of those?  MS362.


----------



## bogydave (May 11, 2012)

mywaynow said:


> Here is the 562 for 715 at the door https://www.alamia.us/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HUS-562XP-20 . That would be my choice after running the scaled down version of that saw, the 359.


 
It sure looks like a nice saw. (562xp) I like Husqys.
But the Solo 656-20 looks cool too & is pretty light weight.  No dealer close is an issue though.
MS362 has some good reviews.

Either of the 3, I think he'd do just fine.  $$$


----------



## benp (May 11, 2012)

The 562 hands down for dealer support and the AutoTune.

I also wouldn't overlook the 555. A little lighter, cheaper, but it has a small bar mount. Also AutoTune.

Things I have read where people compare the 562 to the 555 and it's a toss up.Cant go wrong with either one.


----------



## HittinSteel (May 12, 2012)

Does he need a dealer? If so buy the dealer. If not order the 562XP shipped to your door for $715


----------



## smokinj (May 12, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Does he need a dealer? If so buy the dealer. If not order the 562XP shipped to your door for $715


 

Its amazing how much these 59cc saws are going for.


----------



## HittinSteel (May 13, 2012)

I agree Jay..... could buy a barely used mint 70cc and have it ported.


----------



## amateur cutter (May 13, 2012)

HittinSteel said:


> Does he need a dealer? If so buy the dealer. If not order the 562XP shipped to your door for $715


+ 1


----------



## Dyno625 (May 13, 2012)

All my saws are Stihls, but if I were in the market for a new saw I would be looking hard at the 562. It looks like a nice saw.


----------



## StihlHead (May 14, 2012)

361 is my favorite saw. I am not thrilled with the EPA 362. 372xp series II pre-EPA was my second favorite saw, but I could not justify keeping it. 562xp? Looks like Husky is finally going after the 361/2 saws.

More spendy saws are thanks to the John Deere lobby to force EPA laws on small engines. Long story, but they are to blame.


----------

